# some days...



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm so full of hate and anger towards my fww. just out of the blue even now four + months past dday. a negative thought or image starts in my head like a metal ball bouncing down a stairwell. i can't stop it and there is no escape from these rattling thoughts and i just go down and down and down.

and some days i think it's my own damn fault for having chosen my wife so poorly in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

It is those triggers. I am not sure what they are. They make you go back to the beginning again. Just like Dday
Two months in..

You didn't choose your partner wrong. Your partner changed into someone else.
Think of something good. 
I'm sure your Okay now. 
It happens to us all, it appears.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You're on the emotional roller coaster, one day things will trigger you some days they won't. This is still normal especially for you, as you're only 2 months out from DDay. Even DDay + 8 months, things will tigger you. I'm almost at the 1 year antiversary and I still have my bad days, although, things are a lot better now and even reading things one these infidelity doesn't trigger me anymore like they used to.

Yes, things WILL get better eventually. Remember, it takes 2-5 years to recover from this type of betrayal.


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

Ugh...I feel your pain on all of that.  I'm so sorry you're going through this, just know you're not alone.


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't had any bad thoughts in a while. Then again, my wife hasn't confessed, although I'm 100 percent sure she cheated. When she does finally come out with it, I won't ask for details as I don't want these images in my head. The only bad thought I have is knowing his hands were on my wife.

It might get worse once she confesses, but I've been able to get a grasp around why she did it. He's such an ugly dork of a kid it's unbelievable. After reading the thread "Why the DS Affairs Down," I've come to the conclusion that she got with him knowing he'd be easy to capture and boost her own ego. In other words, he got LUCKY landing my wife. I doubt he'll ever get that lucky again, and he's going to regret the luck he had for life once I'm done with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

